# msdownld.tmp folder on USB hard drive - am I infected?



## dandandandan (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everybody

A friend of mine is going away so I lent him my USB hard drive so that he could copy some games and films for the plane journey.

But now I've just plugged it back into my own computer and there's an empty msdownld.tmp folder at the root of the drive. It's hidden, but I've set hidden files/folers to be visible.

The friend in question visits some pretty shady websites, so I'm a bit worried.

I've googled "msdownld.tmp" and it seems to be a IE6 leftover installation folder. But I cannot for the life of me figure out why it's on my hard drive, especially since my friend uses IE8

Aside from the folder (which I've deleted) everything seems normal. I'm using Avast and have real-time scanning enabled - no warnings.


----------

